# D12-700 receiver satellite setup



## Geo Travel (May 30, 2010)

I have two regular receivers (D-12's) recently installed. I planned on using one of the D 12-700 in my RV but can't get it to switch to single lnb, round dish or to a 3-lnb 18" X 20" dish. I can see the 18" Round dish options but system jumps among slimline options and those are the only one's I can pick from the "slimline" family of dishes.

Anyone out there having the same issues?
Anyone using a D-12 receiver in their RV?


I appreciate you help


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Geo Travel said:


> system jumps among slimline options and those are the only one's I can pick from the "slimline" family of dishes.


What does this mean?

If your D12 is setup as Slimline 3 or 5, you should be good going directly to a round dish without rerunning satellite setup.


----------



## Geo Travel (May 30, 2010)

My current setup is for slimline 3 and I am using swm.....when I move the receiver to my 18" round multiswitch dish the system stays in searching for satellite signal 771...I know I have to reconfig my receiver but I am not able to pick the 18" option. Somehow the system does not allow me to do that. I am sure that I am missing something on the procedure.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Make sure that you select the "multiswitch" option rather than "SWiM". Going back and forth between SWM and non-SWM can be difficult.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

On a SWM system, the dish type is auto-selected; you can't change it.

Once hooked up to a non-SWM dish, you should be able to switch it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> On a SWM system, the dish type is auto-selected; you can't change it.
> 
> Once hooked up to a non-SWM dish, you should be able to switch it.


Now things are making sense in my mind from a few days ago... :grin:


----------

